# To copy Three VCD on one DVD



## CadCrazy (Jun 12, 2007)

I have there vcd s n i wana convert them into single DVD so that it can be playable on DVD player. Please tell me how to do it ????


----------



## vish786 (Jun 12, 2007)

first copy all *.dat files from 3 cds to your hdd and then convert them using total video converter or any other software.... then merge the vob file using video splitter software and while burning thru nero select an option to make Video DVD or similar to that.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for your promt reply



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> then merge the vob file using video splitter software and while burning thru nero select an option to make Video DVD or similar to that.



which video splitter software ???????


----------



## Tapomay (Jun 12, 2007)

First you have extract (convert) .dat files from the VCDs to your harddisc as .mpg files. You can use a freeware called 'VCDGear' for this. Then use any DVD authoring software (such as nero) to make your DVD using those mpeg files.


----------



## vish786 (Jun 12, 2007)

jugnu_009 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your promt reply
> which video splitter software ???????



some video splitter software also have feature for merging.... otherwise search for  merging software u will find plenty of them.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 12, 2007)

Use Nero. It will be easy and painless.


----------



## bigit (Jun 12, 2007)

Beside Nero. WinX DVD Author can help u.not only  convert them into single DVD but also add menu and title .
Four reasons you should take attention:
1.Easy use, only three steps to make DVD. first,add the clips;Second,add menus or subtitle;Third,burning or save in PC folder.
2.burning fast, thanks to super power encode and decode engine set into WinX DVD Author
3.Support almost all DVD format
4.You can add 99 menus or sbutitles, personalized your DVD and enjoy your classic,both background picture and music are include.
Here is the tutorial:*www.winxdvd.com/dvd-author/index.html


----------



## kunalshastry (Jun 12, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> first copy all *.dat files from 3 cds to your hdd and then convert them using total video converter or any other software.... then merge the vob file using video splitter software and while burning thru nero select an option to make Video DVD or similar to that.


*thanks buddy for your advice*
*kunalshastry@gmail.com*


----------



## dreams (Jun 12, 2007)

will the original quality remain the same or it wil degrade??


----------



## vish786 (Jun 12, 2007)

dreams said:
			
		

> will the original quality remain the same or it wil degrade??



their will be different variations with different softwares... and the variation wont be greater... and human eye cannot see the difference also, for that u need to have eagle's eye.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 13, 2007)

bigit said:
			
		

> Beside Nero. WinX DVD Author can help u.not only  convert them into single DVD but also add menu and title .
> Four reasons you should take attention:
> 1.Easy use, only three steps to make DVD. first,add the clips;Second,add menus or subtitle;Third,burning or save in PC folder.
> 2.burning fast, thanks to super power encode and decode engine set into WinX DVD Author
> ...



Thanks buddy


----------



## vish786 (Jun 13, 2007)

bigit said:
			
		

> Beside Nero. WinX DVD Author can help u.not only  convert them into single DVD but also add menu and title .
> Four reasons you should take attention:
> 1.Easy use, only three steps to make DVD. first,add the clips;Second,add menus or subtitle;Third,burning or save in PC folder.
> 2.burning fast, thanks to super power encode and decode engine set into WinX DVD Author
> ...



menu's can also be added using nero.   so why install different softwares.



			
				ax3 said:
			
		

> thanx ...........
> 
> bt how long does it take 2 convert these files 2 dvd format ?


was that question to me?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 14, 2007)

It depends mainly on your computer configuration...variation of quality in 3 files and your patience too.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 15, 2007)

vish786 menu's can also be added using nero. :D  so why install different softwares.;)  said:
			
		

> Somebody told me that if i use nero for this purpose it ll expand single vcd file to fit on entire DVD


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 16, 2007)

you can also try using ulead! i for ver 11 free with my laptop, picture quality is nice! amazing set of menus!!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 17, 2007)

But i think the trial version will leave watermark

Any free or opensource application plz ??????????????


----------



## dabster (Jun 18, 2007)

But the bitrate of VCD and  DVD has difference, and I am actually converting a low quality video(low bitrate VCD  1411Kbps) to a High quality DVD quality video, 
So my question is can you control the bitrates and still play the DVD on DVD player....

Till Now my best bet is to write movies in Divx format thus 7 movies on a single layer DVD(I knw that's awesome!). But I want DVD's That can be played on a DVD player(not Divx compatible).


----------



## dabster (Jul 17, 2007)

I want DVD's That can be played on a DVD player which is not Divx compatible. Any answers to this....? How many movies i can write on DVD then...?


----------

